# Chemical guys products any good??



## fazzington Bear (Jul 31, 2014)

Advice please. I've watched dozens of chemical guys videos and was thinking of trying the products out but they are a bit more expensive compared to the products I'm using at the moment ie Autoglym, Autosmart and Auto Finesse.
Has anybody used them? Are they worth paying a bit extra for ? 

Thanks in advance
Craig


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Get on well with most but after wash is well over hyped and over priced imo


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

That's a subjective question as what's good for me may not be good for you.

IMO the hex pads are extremely good. I haven't used other products from CG save from the Mr Pink shampoo wooly mammoth towel so I'm not in a place to comment.


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Jetseal 109 is a dream to work with, so easy on and off with long lasting protection. Can also be used under a wax for even more shine and protection 

Wooly mammoth drying towel is the best drying towel I've ever used, absolutely brilliant. Easily do a big saloon without having to ring it out

Glossworkz shampoo worked wonders on my avus blue BMW, really did add a great gloss after washing then drying without an aid

Hex logic pads are very good aswell, I do find lake country are a bit better to work with but that's me may be different for others

Speed wipe is a very good qd, nice and easy on and off again giving a nice shine 

The only thing I've been disappointed with is their spray air fresheners, they smell divine but really don't last long even if sprayed into headlining, carpets etc

I've used many more of their products and been really happy overall, I'd say I'm a bit of a CG 'fanboy' but I use a lot of other different products to so don't just stick to CG, just find they work very well 99% of the time whilst delivering great results and very easy to use

Hope that helps


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Only used bare bones & can't fault :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Never used em


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I think they decided produce Hybrid V7 beacuse they noticed there is no Orange colour shampoo in their store  I have tried V7 Shampoo nothing special very weak shampoo high lubricty very weak cleaning abilities , they have invested the success of Hybrid V7 QD incorrectly. 

I have tried CG 50/50 , E-Zyme , CG CW&G , CW&C , EZ Cream , Fabric Cleaner , Microfiber Wash , CG Butter Wet Wax , CG P-40 QD , CG Speed Wipe , Stripper Scent , CG BlackLight , Bare bones , Glossworkz shampoo , Honeydew shampoo and CG So Fast odur . 

My fav from CG line is : CG CW&G and CG EZ Cream only


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Washed my towels and applicators with CG microfibre wash last time round, used 2 fl oz (60ml) in with the load and done a nice job of cleaning them and restoring the fibres to soft

Honeydew snow foam not to bad either, Although it was beaten my envys bubbly jubbly in my review recently


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've used a few different CG products over the years. My favourites are CW&G, Mr Pink, Speed Wipe and Synthetic QD.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Hybrid V7, can't rate it enough. Mix it with something with great beading like sonax brilliant shine detailer and it's a killer combo

Most of their quick detailers are nice to use, as are the shampoos like mr pink and v7

Not tried any of their wax or sealant range

Really don't think much to their glazes. EZ Creme didn't really add anything to the few cars I tried it on


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes.

Particularly like 50/50 and Wet Mirror Finish...Glossworkz shampoo and glaze smell great as does Blacklight 

Also have V07 and New Trim Gel, former is great the latter is meh.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh nearly forgot XXX and Pete's 53 waxes are excellent for the price range.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

V7 is the best quick detailer I use to date personally, and Obviously Celeste Dettaglio wax 
Kore Dark is now requested more than any other wax in my collection on all my details now and I have around 15 full corrections booked in with this wax alone as the LSP.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

petes 53 stunning wax for little money,blacklight very good also liked the new glossworkz shampoo does add a lot of gloss but not the strongest for cleaning top company imo


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Oh nearly forgot XXX and Pete's 53 waxes are excellent for the price range.


Which one do you find best out of interest mate? I know both are cheap anyway but just wanted to know if the XXX is decent enough or should I get the 53.

Cheers


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Their soft wheel wax is very good.


----------



## Infante (Apr 24, 2015)

I use many products of CG and all are very best. 

My favorite champoo is CG wash and gloss, forever in my arsenal, Pro detailer QD, the leather combo, the hexlogic all pads least yellow are very best, my favorite the green is the perfect balancig of CUT and gloss.fabric guard, barebones .....all least the polishes are good in my opinion.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Leebo310 said:


> Which one do you find best out of interest mate? I know both are cheap anyway but just wanted to know if the XXX is decent enough or should I get the 53.
> 
> Cheers


I've only just bought Pete's 53 and applied one coat to the sides of the car at the weekend so experience is limited at the moment. What I can say is that application and finish is very good.

XXX wax, I think, is a joy to use and quite frankly one of the nicest, easiest waxes I've used. If this was the only wax I could own I would not be disappointed. Ok durability is not the greatest but it's just so easy to use it really isn't a problem.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> V7 is the best quick detailer I use to date personally, and Obviously Celeste Dettaglio wax
> Kore Dark is now requested more than any other wax in my collection on all my details now and I have around 15 full corrections booked in with this wax alone as the LSP.


Kore dark is very spaciel,very expansive,i was surprise from the {high} quality of that wax.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

CG speed wipe is my favourite product from them. What I don't like about CG is they have a million shampoo, QD etc a million is a bit extreme but you get the picture


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

No touch snow foam is something I'll always have and use


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I find 'em to be a good product at a reasonable price.

Can't fault 'em, in my opinion :thumb:


----------



## SamFishlock (Jan 21, 2014)

Their products are excellent. I'll only echo what an earlier post said about their air fresheners not lasting very long, which is a shame because they smell bloody fantastic.


----------



## Kiwiteam (Nov 17, 2012)

I m not the big tester of products but i love CG. I Buy evererything by Detailed.be
I ve got a lot of waxes I love Celeste dettaglio 
Love the shampoos and detailer sprays


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm currently using XXX Hardcore Paste Wax and it gives a great gloss, well worth the money IMO. The only issue I have found with it is that, despite the instructions saying wait 20 minutes before buffing off, I have to do so a lot earlier and it can be difficult to remove.

As for other CG products, I've used Mr Pink shampoo (like how little you need to use for a regular wash) and the Hexlogic pads, great pads.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

dan4291 said:


> I'm currently using XXX Hardcore Paste Wax and it gives a great gloss, well worth the money IMO. The only issue I have found with it is that, despite the instructions saying wait 20 minutes before buffing off, I have to do so a lot earlier and it can be difficult to remove.
> 
> As for other CG products, I've used Mr Pink shampoo (like how little you need to use for a regular wash) and the Hexlogic pads, great pads.


Mmm strange that as I leave it for 20 minutes and it's almost like its evaporated into the paintwork so takes very little effort to buff off.

Are you applying in the sun or in high temperature ?


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

It'll be because the panels are usually in direct sunlight when washing and drying so when I pull the car into the garage to wax it the panels are still quite warm. I'm not able to wash the car in the shade as of yet, need a gazebo or something!

Back to CG, their Youtube channel is great. If you look past the product promotion you can get some useful detailing tips.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

l love CG's gear.


----------



## fazzington Bear (Jul 31, 2014)

*Thanks*

Cheers for the comments guys. I bought hybrid v7, xxx wax and microfibre wash at Waxstock so I'll see how I get on!

is it wax then v7 or vice versa??


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

fazzington Bear said:


> Cheers for the comments guys. I bought hybrid v7, xxx wax and microfibre wash at Waxstock so I'll see how I get on!
> 
> is it wax then v7 or vice versa??


They would work either way round, but I'd wax then use V7, as although it's a spray slant it works better than a top up and freshener than dedicated sealant.


----------



## Scott_Paterson (Feb 27, 2012)

Have used some products in the past and have had good results :thumb: 
V7 hybrid detailer is good and jetseal 109 are my favourite due to the ease of use that's allways a good thing.
Plus the air fresheners are amazing and a must have!


----------



## PaulCon (Apr 21, 2015)

I've used V34, V36, Pete's 53 and their pads (orange & red)

V34 is really good, I wasn't overly impressed with V36.

Pete's 53 is an awesome wax, doesn't last too long (about 4-6 weeks) but for the money it's fantastic and smells great too.

Their hex pads are really good, although I had an orange cutting pad and when using it for the second time I took my DA off too early and the pad came off the velcro plate into 3 bits (£9 down the drain).


----------



## Stewie1873 (Oct 25, 2014)

well having ran out of af lather and ultra glaze i bought some glassworkz shampoo and glassworkz glaze and I'm very very happy with the pair, especially the shampoo...its awesome, my new favourite......now to cast off the stuff i don't want


----------



## aweekes1 (Feb 25, 2014)

I've used a few of their bits and have always found them to basically do what they say and be easy to work with. I'm usually not sure what I'm doing so easy to work with is handy, I've always liked the results.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

From what i've tried I Love; V7 hybrid

I like: Glossworkz shampoo

I dislike: New look tyre and trim gel (or whatever its called)


----------



## Nigglyb (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm loving Hybrid V07, Silk Shine & Bare Bones for all the finishing touches


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Used Blacklight for the first time the other day and was incredibly impressed.


----------



## Mark Evison (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm using the white light atm and it's one of the best products I've used


----------



## russbellu (Mar 2, 2009)

CG products are very good. The videos they have are basically adverts, but do give sum decent info like butter wet wax can be applied to a wet car!

I have CW&G, whitelight, jetseal, butter wet wax, natural shine, leather cleaner, waterless wash.

If u have a white car, whitelight is an absolute must! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

I love blacklight and hybrid V07 is my favourite spray on product of anything I've used. I find that generally speaking that CG products are easy to use and deliver good results. This, combined with the good smells, etc. is what makes using their products enjoyable I think.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Can someone please describe what blacklight does? Does it cleanse, fill, add a base layer of protection. 

It seems to be either really liked or deemed a bit pointless


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

This any help?

http://www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-Pro/product-review-chemical-guys-blacklight/


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> Can someone please describe what blacklight does? Does it cleanse, fill, add a base layer of protection.
> 
> It seems to be either really liked or deemed a bit pointless


I see it as a kind of filler heavy AIO


----------

